

Google buys android.me domain - ayanb
http://www.pokmol.com/why-google-buys-android-me-domain/

======
reemrevnivek
From the screenshot:

    
    
        domain-last-transferred-date: 29-oct-2010
    

This is an old domain. They're just protecting themselves by keeping this
around.

I'm surprised that they don't redirect from this site to android.com. It's
also surprising that they don't own and redirect from android.org,
android.net, and all the rest.

It would be a huge stretch to say that this has anything to do with an Android
version of MobileMe.

